# 95 altima...changing transmission fluid



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

got a weird noise coming from the transmission/clutch area of my fiance's '95 altima with manual transmission.

nissan dealership wants $1500 to rebuild transmission and $200 to replace clutch to correct the noise.

i'd like to try changing the fluid to see if that helps at all until we can come up with the money to fix it.

is there a good guide to go by for changing the fluid out of the manual transmission for this car?


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Well if it's anything like the auto, it's not too hard. Have the car in park, in your case neutral I'm assuming.

1. You'll see a drain plug on the bottom side of the transmition pan. Which should be right underneath the motor, opposite side of the oil pan. I'ts huge you can't miss it. Take out the plug, and drain all oil from the tranny.

2. There will be like 20 bolts holding the pan on. You'll have to take all of those out, and drop the pan out.

3. There will be like 2 magnets on the underside of the pan, clean those off to get rid of all metal that is in the tranny.

4. You'll see the filter right above where you removed the pan. I believe it is 2 screws holding the filter in. Just remove the screws, and replace new filter.

5. Replace the pan bottom, but when you put the new screws in the pan only torque them to 12 ft/lb. The manual says 12 but I would recommend 10 or 11, because I broke a screw by using 12 ft/lb. So just a recommendation.

6. Pour new oil in, then check for leaks. The check fluid level to make sure it's ok.

7. Start the car, and let idle for about 1/2 a minute making sure you don't have a leak. Go through all the gears, making sure nothing is sticking, and you should be done.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

naw, good try, but sticks are different, no pan. there is a drain plug on the bottom side of the tranny though. pull the plug and then when its done draining, there is another plug on the frontside of the tranny, remove this and fill the tranny till the fluid starts to drip out of the hole. then put the plug back in. there is no filter to worry about.


----------



## spepi (Jan 20, 2004)

skylineawd said:


> Well if it's anything like the auto, it's not too hard. Have the car in park, in your case neutral I'm assuming.
> 
> 1. You'll see a drain plug on the bottom side of the transmition pan. Which should be right underneath the motor, opposite side of the oil pan. I'ts huge you can't miss it. Take out the plug, and drain all oil from the tranny.
> 
> ...



Do I need to replace the gasket around the pan? Im getting ready to do this myself, so I looked on the forum and found your post. How many quarts did it take to refill the pan?

thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

spepi said:


> Do I need to replace the gasket around the pan? Im getting ready to do this myself, so I looked on the forum and found your post. How many quarts did it take to refill the pan?
> 
> thanks


you should replace the gasket. dont use any silicone when you do it though.


----------

